# Here is the new logo of the Bobcats



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

Here is the new logo of the bobcats, I'm not sure if it's the main logo or not (I think it's an alternative one).

but it's pretty tight, isn't it, like it. Seems to me thelogo looks better that the name.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

Source?


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

The source ? Here it is . . . 

http://www.nba.com/media/bobcats/img_main_header.gif

I don't have the media access, but some guy on the charlotte board apparently has it. So I guess the logo is the official (otherwise I look stupid  )


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

I'll post the logo on the National Basketball Association Board


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Ah thank you it doesn't look stupid.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)




----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

> Posted by Charlotte_______
> Ah thank you it doesn't look stupid.



Exactly my though

:lucky:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheWindyCityBallers</b>!
> Source?


lol. as if he made this whole thing up!


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

i think its pretty tight i like it alot


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't like it that much, too big or something. That would be unly on a jersery. I can say that because the Rockets have the worst jerseys in the NBA. Atleast the Rockets are getting new ones this off season.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

they shoulda been blakk instead of blue cuz there colors are orange and black


----------



## Outsider Sports (Jun 13, 2003)

*not bad*

I like it...it will grow on people.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!


corny futuristic looking logo...


----------



## EuroScout (Jun 4, 2003)

this is the new logo


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EuroScout</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

:jump: :rotf:


----------

